# Who watched The Grammys?



## MzzRach (Feb 1, 2010)

Loved it? Hated it?  Couldn't be bothered?

I watch for the musical performances.  Loved Lady Gaga and Elton John!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 1, 2010)

The Grammy's were on? This is what I get for working nights!


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^Lol, I had to tell my besties, she didn't even know they were on last night.

I watched, I just couldn't get into it...I kept walking out of the room. I heard that Pink was really good. I'll youtube that today.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 1, 2010)

Pink was amazing.  A similar kind of theatrical thing that she did last year at the VMAs.  And that girl can SING!


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 1, 2010)

coudln't be bothered.
I only watch award shows for the performances, but I can't be bothered to sit and watch the same artist win every damn award ( in the grammy's case, Beyonce and Swift)
I'll Youtube it later.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Pink was amazing. A similar kind of theatrical thing that she did last year at the VMAs. And that girl can SING!_

 
I agree Pink was amazing!  Being a fellow Canadian I have to give props to Drake as well.  Liked his performance to close the show!!  Overall though I found it kind of so so...

I watched it later from the PVR and watched the 3.5 hour show in less than an hour so there was not much that struck my fancy!


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 1, 2010)

i tried to watch it but couldn't get into it neither


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah the Grammy's were lame this year. I did like Lady Gaga and Elton as well as Pink's performance but besides that not much stood out.

I know everyone's in love with Taylor Swift but I didn't like her performance at all.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_yeah the Grammy's were lame this year. I did like Lady Gaga and Elton as well as Pink's performance but besides that not much stood out.

I know everyone's in love with Taylor Swift but I didn't like her performance at all._

 
I think Taylor Swift is really over-rated. I have been a country fan for a long time and I hate how she always wins awards in that catogory. I used to be a fan but now her stuff just sounds like pop, which I am really not into.

I liked Lady Gaga's preformance with Elton John, though I also think Gaga is over rated, as well.
Pink was good but I liked the VMAs better.

Ugh i am so picky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did like Bon Jovi's preformance though


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 1, 2010)

I know that a lot of awards were given and not broadcast.  Did GaGa win anything?  She should have, IMO.


----------



## Ria-xo (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought Pink was amazing! She has such a beautiful voice and props to her for singing and spinning up in the air at the same time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also thought Beyonces performance was good, but I didnt get why towards the end of her performance she kneeled on the stage, shaking herself about and started spinning her head around practically making it fall off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Gaga, I *adore* her and loved everything about her performance, but Im not a fan of Elton John at all so I didnt really enjoy their duo together. 

And lastly, I really enjoyed the Michael Jackson tribute with Usher, Celine Dion, Carrie Underwood, Jennifer Hudson & Smokey Robinson. I personally thought it was really touching without being too over the top. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant comment on any other performances as I only watched up until the MJ tribute, but I *LOVE* The Grammys and watched it online with me being from the UK, I didnt want to wait until Tuesday when it airs here as they cut it down and dont show the whole show.


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_yeah the Grammy's were lame this year. I did like Lady Gaga and Elton as well as Pink's performance but besides that not much stood out.

*I know everyone's in love with Taylor Swift but I didn't like her performance at all.*_

 
I'm still trying to figure out why is she a "country" singer???
I like a couple of her songs, but I'd put her in the pop category!

Now Shania Twain, that's my girl!


----------



## fintia (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Pink was amazing.  A similar kind of theatrical thing that she did last year at the VMAs.  And that girl can SING!_

 
It was great her performance but I was turned off that she used the same outfit


----------



## Junkie (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_It was great her performance but I was turned off that she used the same outfit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Her outfit for the VMA's was purple with cut-outs....the Grammy's was white with major cut outs.

Unless she performed twice?


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Feb 1, 2010)

I tuned in once and it was the beginning of MJ's tribute which I thought was great. I liked the way they had his voice mixed with theirs. There isnt anyone who could sound like him and thats one of my favorite songs...I think they did a great job with it. It's too bad it was recorded in 3D since people at home didnt have the 3d glass's.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_I tuned in once and it was the beginning of MJ's tribute which I thought was great. I liked the way they had his voice mixed with theirs. There isnt anyone who could sound like him and thats one of my favorite songs...I think they did a great job with it. It's too bad it was recorded in 3D since people at home didnt have the 3d glass's._

 
The plan was for you to get the glasses at certain venues. Basically any where that you could have gotten the THIS IS IT DVD.  I saw them at Target.


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow U Need 3d Glasses Now To Watch The Grammys? Wat Bullshit


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought it was lame... Gaga and Elton were cool. Pink's performance was deja vu for me, but still appreciated it. Besides that I found it quite blah...


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Feb 1, 2010)

Drake was hot!


----------



## Modmom (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone else think that the Taylor Swift and Stevie Nicks performance was painful to watch?  LOL  I'm a huge Nicks fan, and I thought Swift doing 'Rheanna' (sorry about spelling) was good, but poor Nicks doing Taylor's 'You belong to me' ..... hahahahaha.    She didn't exactly look comfortable doing the teenie bopper song.  I felt for her.

Did anyone notice Beyonce almost fall during her performance when she rolled her ankle coming down the stairs??   That would have been a nasty one.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 2, 2010)

^^ Yea i noticed the fall. i heard a lot of people saying it was inapproirate when she grabbed herself in her preformance, too.


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 2, 2010)

The Taylor Swift perfomance seemed like everybody was thinking 'thank god' once it ended lol. It just didn't seem well put together. And I love Beyonce but I'm honestly sick of seeing her win every award at every award show lol. Like there's not another good female singer? What about poor Mariah Carey, that woman has one of the best voices ever and she gets no respect at award shows these days. And I totally wished they did a longer tribute to Michael Jackson, thats what I was watching mainly for and it was good but too short IMO.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 2, 2010)

oh and another thing.. i was watching fashion police for the grammys (guilty pleasure, lol) and why the hell was snookie from the jersey shore even invited??


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Feb 3, 2010)

I didnt watch...too predictable. I watched the drake, lady gaga, beyonce ( idk what possessed me to do that), and pink performances on youtube the other day. 

Drake's was AWESOME ..love that song.

Beyonce is soooooooooo overrated in my opinion. Im tired of her. Whats up with her up and down yodeling ? Cant she hold a note ?URGH! Why did she sing that like a boy song? thats old. 

Lady gaga..love her and love that she sang speechless..but with elton ?? Odd. 

and pink...pretty cool but is that gonna be her thing everytime now? some cirque du soliel shizz??

Damn...I sound like a debbie downer. Hahaha


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 5, 2010)

I love Gaga and Elton John but I was so disappointed that Taylor Swift won all of those awards! dlfjaslikfaiw!!! If anyone had any doubt about the Grammys being a complete joke they should now be sure of it.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 6, 2010)

I watched GaGa and Elton. I thought it was a good pairing. I mean, Elton has a trail blazer back in the day. He was the ultimate showman. He had the crazy outfits and glasses. Gaga is like our generations Elton, obviously more extreme though. 

I can't get over Pink's performance. I mean, she wasnt wearing an fing harness!!! I know i know, acrobats do it all the times, but they train for YEARS to do that, and she's probably only been at it one year. Even at that, she's a multimillion dollar recording artist, not some girl that went to circus school. How much did the insurance cost for that gig??


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 6, 2010)

I think Pink has ben doing the acrobatics on her tour for a while now.  Maybe there is some safety in place that is not visible to the audience?  Otherwise, she's a brave one, and I would wonder about the insurance too.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, im not sure about a saftey rope, cause she just goes straight up... i mean, she'd have to pass through it. Unless there's some weird thing that they hook up when she's in the air and dismount as soon as she comes down (like when she adjusted her position) and then re mount it.
Either way she's brave as hell. I'm chicken shit of heights. Looking at tall ladders makes me sick (this isnt even a joke).
Her record label must be paying out the butt for the insurance for her tours.

edit to add: you know i feel even more sketched out now that i think of her doing this nightly on a touring show. I mean, they need to strike her set and remount it every night. Wether it's her crew or the venues mounting the show anything can go wrong. Again, i know, cirque du soleil does it all the time... but this show changes venue every night. Man.... i hope they hired a rigger from cirque.

i'm thinking about this too much. Sorry, I do some technical work in theatre... so you know, this kind of thing gets me going


----------

